# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Форма 4-ФСС нет кнопки Заполнить

## GSRush

Здравствуйте!
Как быть с 4-ФСС? Нет кнопки Заполнить.
1С:Предприятие 7.7
Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5 (7.70.666)
General.rp22q2.001.GRP.1000000k

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> Как быть с 4-ФСС? Нет кнопки Заполнить.
> 1С:Предприятие 7.7
> Бухгалтерский учёт, редакция 4.5 (7.70.666)
> General.rp22q2.001.GRP.1000000k


Во многих декларациях нет кнопки "Заполнить". Заполняйте вручную. 1С не планирует автозаполнение этой формы в 7.7.

----------


## GSRush

> Во многих декларациях нет кнопки "Заполнить". Заполняйте вручную. 1С не планирует автозаполнение этой формы в 7.7.


Очень жаль, а как дальше быть?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Очень жаль, а как дальше быть?


Ну 1С как бэ намекает, что скоро совсем прекратит поддержку 7.7. Видимо, переходить на 1С 8.

----------


## GSRush

> Ну 1С как бэ намекает, что скоро совсем прекратит поддержку 7.7. Видимо, переходить на 1С 8.


Извините за полнейшую наглость и безграмотность, а направьте на ветку которую читать чтобы базу в 1С 8 переносить )

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Извините за полнейшую наглость и безграмотность, а направьте на ветку которую читать чтобы базу в 1С 8 переносить )


https://moscowsoft.com/catalog/peren...eri-77-v-bp-3/
https://buh.ru/forum/forum18375/topic84135/

----------

